# ''Seriously Good'' range by Pets at Home range any good?



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I recently brought a packet of each different brands to see what my cat likes and ''Seriously Good'' happens to be one of them. Has anyone tried this range? If you have, what is the consistensy like? Mushy, chunky or shreaded?

My cat doesn't like the soft mushy texture, so High life, Lilly's Kitchen and Wainwright was a no no for her- she likes shredded.

Do you have any suggestions of grain free cat food? I heard Thrive is good. She likes Applaws and Encore too, but only disadvantage is that it's complementary not complete.

I don't want to open the packet without knowing the consistensy because if it's mushy, i'll return it back to the shop.

Thank you!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine used to have Seriously Good, its flaky in jelly.

Grain free and flaky, yes Thrive is one of the top ones in my book. Canagan though its pretty expensive. Blink from Tesco though mine didn't like this.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Seriously Good I would describe as shredded meat (didn't try fish but I expect flakes) in a transparent-ish jelly. Mine ate the chicken one when pushed but the chicken and liver was no go, so buying the mixed box was not cost effective. 

By soft and mushy do you mean pate-type food? This is the winner in my house, the boys love Animonda Vom Feinstein from Zooplus, and we have just tried Edgard & Cooper which got hoovered up too. You can buy that from Fetch and in other independents like Pets Corner.


----------



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> Mine used to have Seriously Good, its flaky in jelly.
> 
> Grain free and flaky, yes Thrive is one of the top ones in my book. Canagan though its pretty expensive. Blink from Tesco though mine didn't like this.


Thank you! By flaky, I'm guess you're saying the tuna one? My cat goes mad over tuna, so I'll give it a go! Thrive is expensive, but I need a backup for when her other favourite foods are out of stock hahaha. She doesnt like blink either.


----------



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Seriously Good I would describe as shredded meat (didn't try fish but I expect flakes) in a transparent-ish jelly. Mine ate the chicken one when pushed but the chicken and liver was no go, so buying the mixed box was not cost effective.
> 
> By soft and mushy do you mean pate-type food? This is the winner in my house, the boys love Animonda Vom Feinstein from Zooplus, and we have just tried Edgard & Cooper which got hoovered up too. You can buy that from Fetch and in other independents like Pets Corner.


Lucky! I wished she like the pate- the only pate she likes are the fish selections of sheba, but it's not grain free and has sugars. I'll look into Edgard and Copper and Animonda Vom Feinstein. Thank you!

By the way, what do you mean by pushed? You had to push them to eat the Seriously Good one?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I can take a picture when I next feed seriously good but look on the box as sometimes it says if the cat doesn't like it you can return it.

Have a look at sainsburys delicious for shredded and true instinct. There's a shredded food thread in the health section on here.
I too am lucky and mine pretty much eat any flavour and texture going.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Seriously Good is very much like Sainsbury's Delicious in texture, i.e. shredded meat/fish in jelly - in fact I suspect it is made by the same people as similar ingredients and both made in Thailand. So it's good quality food. Sandy liked it initially but went off it quite quickly unfortunately.

The shredded food thread is definitely worth a read:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-shredded-food-thread.487994/

Sandy much prefers shredded food and alternates largely between Thrive, Canagan and Applaws/Almo Nature (as a complementary treat). He sometimes likes Carnilove which is very dense shredded meat so more like a terrine.


----------



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

Arny said:


> I can take a picture when I next feed seriously good but look on the box as sometimes it says if the cat doesn't like it you can return it.
> 
> Have a look at sainsburys delicious for shredded and true instinct. There's a shredded food thread in the health section on here.
> I too am lucky and mine pretty much eat any flavour and texture going.


Thank you so much! This is really helpful and you have one lucky cat Mine doesn't like pate/terrine apart from Sheba terrine


----------



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

sandy-cat said:


> Seriously Good is very much like Sainsbury's Delicious in texture, i.e. shredded meat/fish in jelly - in fact I suspect it is made by the same people as similar ingredients and both made in Thailand. So it's good quality food. Sandy liked it initially but went off it quite quickly unfortunately.
> 
> The shredded food thread is definitely worth a read:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I took a look at Canilove and Canagen now and it looks really good. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

sandy-cat said:


> Seriously Good is very much like Sainsbury's Delicious in texture, i.e. shredded meat/fish in jelly - in fact I suspect it is made by the same people as similar ingredients and both made in Thailand





Farjana Jannat said:


> Thank you so much! This is really helpful


I was thinking why are people saying seriously good is shredded I wouldn't describe it like that but then I looked and its not that that I have :Facepalm

I do have the sainsburys delicious though so if they look the same I'll take a pic when I feed it later today. Its definitely shredded in a light jelly.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Arny said:


> I was thinking why are people saying seriously good is shredded I wouldn't describe it like that but then I looked and its not that that I have :Facepalm
> 
> I do have the sainsburys delicious though so if they look the same I'll take a pic when I feed it later today. Its definitely shredded in a light jelly.


What is it that you have then Arny?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> What is it that you have then Arny?


"Purely holistic", which mine are enjoying as part of their mid day meal rotation.
First time I've bought it which is probably why I can't remember what it is  I had a voucher so it came out very cheap.


----------

